# DIY Teflon Pillow or pad for zipper prints?



## ctfdacow (Apr 16, 2010)

Does anyone know a good alternative to teflon pillows or pads so I can heat press a design over the zipper of a jacket? Do mouse pads work?


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

Try a folded towel.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here are a few DIY pillows I made. I used the green high density foam from Joann's and sewed on a teflon cover. I have been using these for a little over a year and they have not flattened out yet. If you do not already have teflon sheets on hand, by the time you buy some and have it shipped, then buy the foam, then sew on the cover, it may be cheaper/easier to just buy the pillow. I had everything in my shop already so it only cost me about $9 in foam to make a few different sizes so it was worth it to me. I have about 7 different sizes that fit shirt pockets to 14" bags. Or as posted above, in a pinch you can always use a towel.


----------



## lovebirds (Oct 13, 2016)

What is the dimensions of the high density foam you used?


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
you can use Nomex Felt Pads. Nomex has great deal of heat resistant safety gear.This makes it an ideal material to help cushion you Substrate. The material is incredibly dense and also cutable.


----------

